# DHX Air ins Sunday?



## Teaser (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo, Leute.
Die Überschrift sagt es schon fast. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Fox DHX 5.0 Air im Sunday. Selbst in den weiten des Netzes hab ich nicht unbedingt Stichhaltiges gefunden. Liegt wohl auch daran, daß der Rahmen seine Performance am Besten mit passenden Stahldämpfern ausspielt und damit auch gefahren werden sollte. Trotzdem spukt mir diese Idee im Kopf rum. Also: Passt der überhaupt von den Maßen? Kommt er eventuell ohne Zugstufentuning aus, wie es von den 5.0 Coil-Versionen geschrieben wird (wegen des standardmäßig großen Verstellbereichs)? Oder harmoniert es garnicht mit der Kinematik des Hinterbaus?
Für Eure Antworten schon mal vielen Dank.

t.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe in mein 2006er Sunday mit dem alten DW Link ein seit wenigen Wochen einen DHX 5 Air eingebaut. Grundsätzlich geht das. Du musst allerdings ordentlich am DW Link abfräsen. Ich kann, wenn gewünscht, gerne dazu mal ein Bild hineinstellen. 

Aber das ist noch nicht alles: Abgesehen von den Abfräsen, musst du in kauf nehmen, dass die Zugstufe (high speed, intern) zu stark ist, da muss auch abgeändert werden. Dann hast du das Problem, nicht ordentlich an die externe Zugstufenverstellung im eingebauten Zustand heran zu kommen, ebenso wie am Luftventil. Das Problem mit dem Luftventil habe ich mit einem RESET Snake Ventiladapter gelöst.

Die Kinematik selbst verträgt sich sehr gut bis ausgezeichnet mit dem DHX Air, da der Ironhorse Sunday Rahmen sehr viel Kraft auf dem ersten Drittel auf den Dämpfer gibt, in der Mitte weniger und am Ende wieder mehr, ergänzt sich das zu unseren Vorteil.

Aber nun ist das Bike komplett auseinander gebaut und habe noch kein aktuelles Bild. Wenn jemand noch interesse hat, kann ich noch mehr schreiben.

Grüße,

Daddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (4. Februar 2011)

Einbau war in einem 2007er Eierhorst kein Problem.
Fährt sich aber deutlich schlechter als mit einem Stahlfederfämpfer
So zumidest meine Erfahrung

Der große Performanceverlust wiegt sich mit den paar Gramm Gewichtsersparnis nicht auf. 
Selbst meine Frau hat den Unterschied sofort gespürt und vorher hatte sie eine zu harte Feder im Dämpfer.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2011)

wo drinn würdest du die performance denn sehen? kennlinie, ansprechverhalten, zugstufe ?

Meinen musste ich auch erst einma kräftig überarbeiten. meinen stahlfederdämpfer habe ich trotzdem noch zum schnellen umbau.


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Februar 2011)

DHX mit rund 33% Sag sackt schon bei mittleren Schlägen stark durch den Federweg und schlägt ständig durch.

Paßt man den Luftdruck an, wird das Radl deutlich straffer und spricht mies an. Um das Durchsacken und Durchschlagen zu vermeiden, muss man viel zu viel Druck fahren, als das der Hinterbau noch anständig arbeiten könnte.

Der DHX air ist da einfach der falsche Dämpfer. Sackt zu stark in der Mitte durch und am Schluß fehlt dem Sunday die Endprogression um das noch einigermaßen auszubügeln. So hat man ständig Durchschläge und das Radl ist bockig, da es schon bei leichten Schlägen zu viel Federweg verschenkt und dann keine Reserven mehr für dickere Schläge hat.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2011)

hmmm, dann ist es bei dir tatsächlich schlecht. ich fahre auch auf um und bei 33% sag und fahre den bottom out auf 50%. dazu habe ich einen gummianschlagschutz eingebaut und die mittlere druckstufe intern erhöht, sowie die hs zugstufe deutlich verringert. damit habe ich zwar auch etwas mit dem durchsacken zu tun, aber nicht so schlimm. für harten dh einsatz würde ich es aber nicht empfehlen. aber für den regulären fr einsatz


----------



## Daddelmann (14. März 2011)

Erfahrungsbericht:

ich gebe oBATMANo mehr und mehr recht, bleibe aber bei der Behauptung, dass es für normales Freeriden, wenn der Shimstack angepasst wurde und die Luftkammer etwas verkleinert wurde, mehr als ausreichend ist, dann ist es aber kein Saugerfahrwerk mehr, sondern "Standart"


----------



## Marius94 (18. April 2011)

hi, was hast du mit dem luftdämpfer an gewicht gespart zu nem stahl?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. April 2011)

genau oder ungefähr?


----------



## Marius94 (21. April 2011)

ungefähr reicht, wollte mal mit nem freund tauschen..


----------



## Daddelmann (21. April 2011)

also, wenn du den dhx 5 air nicht kräfig anpasst, dann fährt er wie fritte. einfach mal tauschen bedeutet:

der dämpfer sackt durch
high speed zugstufe zu langsam
druckstufe am anfang ok
high speed druckstufe zu niedrig
zudem habe ich das pro pedal noch ne härtere feder verbaut, damit es weniger stark ist.

das dann für 450-500g ersparnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius94 (22. April 2011)

ok, danke.


----------



## LeJo (29. August 2011)

Hallo Daddelmann,

könntest du mir ein bild von deinem abgefrästen DW Link zeigen? 
habe in meinem 2008er Sunday eine FOX DHX RC2 montiert, schlägt bei größerer belastung auf den DW Link...
Wäre dir sehr dankbar!!

mfg,

Leo


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2011)

Das kann ich sehr gerne machen. Wenn ich das bis ende der Woche nicht erledigt habe erinnere mich bitte nochmal daran!


----------



## LeJo (29. August 2011)

ok.. danke im voraus!


----------

